# NetBeans 6.0: Codevervollständigung



## Angel4585 (20. Dez 2007)

Servus!

Ich hba vor ein paar tagen das neue NetBeans 6.0 installiert und hab gemerkt, dass bei der Codevervollständigung einige Dinge fehlen die ich beim 5.5er noch hatte.
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob es generell weg ist, oder ob ich was verstellt hab.

In diesem Fall meine ich, das wenn ich sys + STRG + SPACE drücke, das beim 5.5er automatisch als erstes zBSystem.out.println(""); vorgeschlagen wurde.
Das find ich jetzt nirgends mehr.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das rein bekomme? Iss ganz praktisch um Fehler zu suchen usw.


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2007)

Versuche sout und TAB.
Die Einstellungen findest du unter Tools->Options->Editor->Code Templates.


----------



## Angel4585 (22. Dez 2007)

kann ich das wieder auf strg-space setzen? da streht nur shift+space zur auswahl


----------



## André Uhres (22. Dez 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..das wenn ich sys + STRG + SPACE drücke, das beim 5.5er automatisch als erstes zBSystem.out.println(""); vorgeschlagen wurde..


Bei den "Code Templates" wird in 6.0 nichts vorgeschlagen, da jedes Template nur einen einzigen Wert hat.
Dort scheint auch kein STRG+SPACE vorgesehen zu sein.
Bei "show code completion popup" kannst du STRG+SPACE angeben. 
So viel ich weiss werden aber keine ganzen Statements sondern nur einzelne Wörter vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Angel4585 (22. Dez 2007)

in meinem 5.5er werden definitiv die komplette statements und rechts daneben die kürzel, also zB sout beim Fenster von code completion angezeigt.
Aber bei 6.0 find ich irgendwie garnichts zur code completion bei den Optionen


----------



## André Uhres (22. Dez 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..bei 6.0 find ich irgendwie garnichts zur code completion bei den Optionen


Options | Keymap | Other | Show Code Completion Popup / Show All Code Completion


----------



## Angel4585 (18. Jan 2008)

Aber solche snippets werden mir nachwievor nicht angezeigt  ist echt doof jetz soll ich die ganzen kürzel wissen ..


----------

